# craftsman ltv10 varidrive deck bearings



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Can you replace just the bearings on this deck? Not sure of the year, but I'm thinking it's a general enough question.. It's my Dad's mower and I haven't yet been able to look at it. He said it doesn't look like the spindles come apart, so I thought I'd ask here to get an idea before I get over there.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Many you can replce the bearings. Post the tractor model number found under the seat.


----------



## patcmontgomery (Jun 23, 2010)

*ltv 10 deck bearings*

I have an LTV 10, model 917.252631 that my sheave assembly bearings are shot. Can they be replaced? The Sheave assembly part number is 677A573. I can't find a replacement one anywhere.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like most of the parts for this mower have been discontinued. You could try taking the the spindle shaft and housing to a bearing supply store. They could probably find you new bearings for the mandrel. If the spindle shafts are damaged, you may just be out of luck.


----------



## patcmontgomery (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, just got the bearings today. They are a standard 308 bearing you can get at the bearing supply store.


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

patcmontgomery said:


> Yep, just got the bearings today. They are a standard 308 bearing you can get at the bearing supply store.


So you were able to get the spindle assembly apart? I haven't looked at the old mans yet to see for myself.


----------

